# NGD: Blackmachine B2 - Extraordinary spalted/flamed top



## FrancescoFiligoi (Jan 27, 2012)

Hi folks! You might remember this recent thread of mine http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/181577-new-blackmachine-b7-day-xmas-time.html where I posted a pic of an incoming Blackmachine B2....well, here she is, and she's good.

So good that it's disgustingly perfect in every detail: the top is out of this world, the smooooth fretboard, the alien fretwork, the binding, the oil finish...all these factors (and much more) contribute to an instrument that scares the shit out of me how good it plays, looks, and resonates.

This is the best guitar I've ever played. I seriously doubt I'll be able to find a better six string than this one in my life. Everything flows so naturally with it, from ideas, to riffs, to shred stuff. 
The first time I embraced it, I played it for 10 seconds and was in the middle of laughing and crying at the same time by how effortless it was, I felt like I just found the holy grail, and still gives me the same emotions and inspirations everytime I play it...

The attention to detail is unparalleled, and the tone is just right there. It has all the clarity and attack of my B6, but without its harshness, with added beef and a very, very musical midrange. The fretboard contributes to a very punchy attack and it screams artificial harmonics all around the fretboard with total ease. Doug says it sounds clearer and brighter than his personal B2 and Misha's one. The fact that it has mojo in spades surely adds to the tone too 

BKP pickups are the best fit for it and I can switch from warm jazzy tones to aggressive modern stuff in no time. The Schaller Hannes is a brilliantly engineered bridge and adds so much to the tone too.

I've already spoken too much about this guitar, but let me put this straight: there's a reason why Blackmachines are so hyped, and that's not scarcity at all. This guitar is pure art for me, and when you'll embrace one, you'll understand.

Here are the specs:
- chambered vintage mahogany body
- thick spalted/flamed maple top
- honduran rosewood neck with ebony fillets
- zebrano fretboard
- BKP Cold Sweat bridge, BKP VHII neck
- Schaller Hannes bridge
- Schaller locking tuners
- aged hardware

And here are the pics of course:




















































No videos this time (yet), but here Download Blackmachine B2.zip from Sendspace.com - send big files the easy way you can download a zip file with all the pics in high quality, use them as you wish 

Hope you liked this NGD!


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Jan 27, 2012)

Sex


----------



## powerofze (Jan 27, 2012)

man.....


yeah


----------



## Zado (Jan 27, 2012)

Seriously brilliant instrument,I love how it looks like 


Aged hardware + zebrano fb = VERY classy

Proprio proprio bella!


----------



## Watty (Jan 27, 2012)

Man that is some good wood.


----------



## Levi79 (Jan 27, 2012)

Fuuuuuuck. Blackmachines are so perfect.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Jan 27, 2012)

No.. it can't be, I must be dreaming or some shit, this is unreal.


----------



## Asrial (Jan 27, 2012)

What I would do to get my hands on a similar guitar, yet alone a custom-made BM... Is not for the faint of heart, let me put it that way.
Only gripe I can put on that guitar is the sidedots being not totally clear against the background. Maybe the bridge pickup moved 1/3" towards the bridge, but else... Nada.

Happy NGD you epicly rich/lucky/patient fuck.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jan 27, 2012)

For the love of fuck... what can you even say about that thing?


----------



## JPMike (Jan 27, 2012)

My eyes hurt...


----------



## synrgy (Jan 27, 2012)

That is, without a doubt, one of the greatest tops I have ever seen.


----------



## JosephAOI (Jan 27, 2012)

Yep. I shat my pants.


----------



## mayx (Jan 27, 2012)

Wow, Congrats! This Instrument is just amazing!


----------



## mphsc (Jan 27, 2012)

I seriously want a black machine.


----------



## mountainjam (Jan 27, 2012)

Nice


----------



## 7slinger (Jan 27, 2012)

boner


----------



## InfinityAndThree (Jan 27, 2012)

fap

Congrads mate, thats sick!!


----------



## motomoto (Jan 27, 2012)

MUST





NOT






FAP


----------



## jfb (Jan 27, 2012)

I am in awe. Magnificent. Big congrats!

I have made efforts to buy a BM as I can only guess a lot of people here have. And while money talks I am starting to think no reasonable amount of it would fetch me one. I don't know if you are as lucky as you are skilled at the instrument or you possess some BM purchasing power us mere mortals have yet to discover. Either way I am admittedly jealous.


----------



## Underworld (Jan 27, 2012)

Wow. Incredible!


----------



## fortisursus (Jan 27, 2012)

Dang everything about that guitar is PERFECT! I would be afraid to even touch it.


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (Jan 27, 2012)

fortisursus said:


> Dang everything about that guitar is PERFECT! I would be afraid to even touch it.



Yeah I still am very gentle with it...you gotta treat her right


----------



## Churchie777 (Jan 27, 2012)

JEALOUS! Goddamn thats a work of art not a guitar! haha want a Blackmachine 8 badly


----------



## MikeH (Jan 27, 2012)

That's just too nice.


----------



## Scattered Messiah (Jan 27, 2012)

I just noticed I must have drooled all over my laptop
...
Holy shit this IS a beauty


----------



## rebirth (Jan 27, 2012)

Gorgeous mate!!
Just sold my b2 to a forum member here called tim.
Just ordered 2 new custom jaden rose guitars however so am.v happy.
Congrats she is stunning bro!


----------



## simonXsludge (Jan 27, 2012)

I have never seen a top I was more impressed of, ever.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (Jan 27, 2012)

Cheers guys! I might add, this top reminds me of a treasure map which is quite hilarious


----------



## Alpenglow (Jan 27, 2012)

I fucking love spalt tops dude and that is INCREDIBLE. 
That guitar is PERFECT! Congratulations you lucky bastard. This is the most beautiful guitar I've seen in a really long time.


----------



## shadowlife (Jan 27, 2012)

That guitar is just on another level. I mean a level where words are inadequate to praise it lol


----------



## Lasik124 (Jan 28, 2012)

Badass man


----------



## poopyalligator (Jan 28, 2012)

God damn, that top is amazing.


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (Jan 28, 2012)

jfb said:


> I am in awe. Magnificent. Big congrats!
> 
> I have made efforts to buy a BM as I can only guess a lot of people here have. And while money talks I am starting to think no reasonable amount of it would fetch me one. I don't know if you are as lucky as you are skilled at the instrument or you possess some BM purchasing power us mere mortals have yet to discover. Either way I am admittedly jealous.



I was just very lucky this time dude


----------



## rockstarazuri (Jan 28, 2012)

Awesome!! Looks easy to play because of that action! What gauge strings and tuning do you have it in?


----------



## WidekMusic (Jan 28, 2012)

Best looking top ever !  Beautiful guitar !


----------



## przemyslawwolski (Jan 28, 2012)

holy shit! this is the best shape, finish, pu set, head and overall ever! congratulations!


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (Jan 28, 2012)

rockstarazuri said:


> Awesome!! Looks easy to play because of that action! What gauge strings and tuning do you have it in?



I honestly don't know, I'm playing it in the tuning and setup it arrived, which is drop B and D'Addario strings. I'm planning on lowering the action a little bit, put some Elixir 11-49 and use it in drop C.

Although the action is already very good, and I'm liking these D'Addarios. They don't mantain the fresh "zing" long enough though.


----------



## ikarus (Jan 28, 2012)

awesome guitar, dude!

I would love to see a video!!!


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (Jan 28, 2012)

ikarus said:


> awesome guitar, dude!
> 
> I would love to see a video!!!



soon!


----------



## Iamasingularity (Jan 28, 2012)




----------



## Jinogalpa (Jan 28, 2012)

super nice pictures of a beautiful guitar
badass man


----------



## mikernaut (Jan 28, 2012)

Incredible, please do make some vids for us. I'd love to hear/see it in action.

Congrats!


----------



## Danukenator (Jan 28, 2012)

Easily one of the best tops I've seen. Side note, do the screws on the metal back plate dig into you at all while playing? I've always wondered about it.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Jan 28, 2012)

FrancescoFiligoi said:


> Yeah I still am very gentle with it...you gotta treat her right



What? Fuck you are! These are meant to be weapons and my B7 hits the stage on a regular basis!  One tip when you gig her, though: put another backplate in and store the wooden one (it's just chopping a bit of plastic, really), as it is thin enough to crack quite easily.  Also take her with you to the hotel. 

That is quite probably the most stunning B2 I've seen so far. It gives me the same impression I had when I looked at my B7: wouldn't change a fucking thing aesthetically!




Danukenator said:


> Easily one of the best tops I've seen. Side note, do the screws on the metal back plate dig into you at all while playing? I've always wondered about it.



They don't, at least in any playing position I've used her.


----------



## Koop (Jan 28, 2012)

I could just take a bite out of that guitar!


----------



## Viginez (Jan 28, 2012)

guitar porn


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (Jan 28, 2012)

Fred the Shred said:


> What? Fuck you are! These are meant to be weapons and my B7 hits the stage on a regular basis!  One tip when you gig her, though: put another backplate in and store the wooden one (it's just chopping a bit of plastic, really), as it is thin enough to crack quite easily.  Also take her with you to the hotel.
> 
> That is quite probably the most stunning B2 I've seen so far. It gives me the same impression I had when I looked at my B7: wouldn't change a fucking thing aesthetically!



Yeah Doug has an unbelievable aesthethical taste, such a class act.

I don't use it as a weapon YET, on the other hand the B6 is being bitchslapped at the moment


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (Jan 28, 2012)

Danukenator said:


> Easily one of the best tops I've seen. Side note, do the screws on the metal back plate dig into you at all while playing? I've always wondered about it.



Nope, not at all!


----------



## engage757 (Jan 28, 2012)

damn. pure sex.


----------



## grifff (Jan 28, 2012)

I love the bronze hardware, it fits so well with the wood.


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (Jan 28, 2012)

grifff said:


> I love the bronze hardware, it fits so well with the wood.



Yeah the "aged" thing on hardware is so classy and unique imho. 
Doug chose to use only Schaller hardware (even the tuners, something completely new on his guitars - he always uses Sperzels) due to the fact they offer this type of look. 
Even the pickups, being "brushed nickel" covers, resemble this kind of vibe.

When you match hardware aesthetics this way, you can bet the attention to detail is surreal.


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (Jan 28, 2012)

I got asked a couple times which camera I use to take the photos, so I'm just posting it here, I'm using a Canon EOS 550D (Rebel T2i in the US) with the stock shitty 18-55 IS lens. All post-processing done within Aperture.


----------



## jawbreaker (Jan 28, 2012)

FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP.


----------



## Stealthtastic (Jan 29, 2012)

You know those guitars, you feel in your penis when you see it? Yea, thats one of them.


----------



## Miek (Jan 29, 2012)

How's the balance with the Schallers? I figured Doug uses the Sperzels because they're lightweight.


----------



## Nautilus (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm in love. No really, forget my girlfriend- this is my new love. To say you're lucky is an understatement. 

Don't forget what an insane, rare piece of kit you have here. May the force be with you and all that


----------



## Metalus (Jan 29, 2012)

Adam Of Angels said:


> For the love of fuck... what can you even say about that thing?



Right!?!?!


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 29, 2012)

I only just noticed that the fretboard binding is only half the fretboard thickness, and dots go half and half in the binding and visible fretboard. Looks like such a well done job.


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (Jan 29, 2012)

Miek said:


> How's the balance with the Schallers? I figured Doug uses the Sperzels because they're lightweight.



Balance is the same, but they're a liiiittle heavier than Sperzels. 
In my opinion quality is the same between the two, but Sperzels are a bit more "tough" to turn, a bit less smooth, which I like more.


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (Jan 29, 2012)

Prydogga said:


> I only just noticed that the fretboard binding is only half the fretboard thickness, and dots go half and half in the binding and visible fretboard. Looks like such a well done job.



Same for the top I guess the pieces are too thick and nice looking from the side to be entirely covered with (although very nice) binding.


----------



## Horizongeetar93 (Jan 30, 2012)

holy mother mary! that's beautiful. the schaller bridges are just...mmmmm. and that top is a piece of art in its own category.


----------



## Cnev (Jan 30, 2012)

Truly breathtaking guitar, my friend.  I love that bridge!

I apologize if the answer is common knowledge that I have somehow missed, but what exactly is up with Blackmachine these days? Is he still building these by hand? His message on the Blackmachine website isn't very clear but suggests he is no longer doing so.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jan 30, 2012)

Such a beautiful work of art! Congrats dude on another excellent guitar!


----------



## Furtive Glance (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm officially in awe. That is the _nicest _guitar I have EVER seen.


----------



## GSingleton (Jan 30, 2012)

What is the deal with them taking custom orders?


----------



## Iamasingularity (Jan 30, 2012)

GSingleton said:


> What is the deal with them taking custom orders?



blackmachine - Ordering


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Jan 31, 2012)

Hnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg.


There is semen, everywhere, not even kidding. Who's gonna pay for my new monitor, because it just got soaked and destroyed. 

Happy NGD! It's a beaut.


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (Jan 31, 2012)

To anyone who's curious about the bridge, this is the site of bridge's creator rolandhannes.com and this is a very detailed page with schemes and guides on how to install it Schaller Bridge "Hannes" | Schaller-Electronic

It's a fantastic bridge really, I suggest everyone to bug him for a 7 string version!


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (Jan 31, 2012)

Cnev said:


> I apologize if the answer is common knowledge that I have somehow missed, but what exactly is up with Blackmachine these days? Is he still building these by hand? His message on the Blackmachine website isn't very clear but suggests he is no longer doing so.





GSingleton said:


> What is the deal with them taking custom orders?



He's currently building some very special guitars (like Misha's, Nolly's, Fred's, Doug's personal one, and mine) that involve his preferred woods collected in the last years. 

Me and others think the last ones he has built are the pinnacle of his career and are his absolute best works. He's taking all the time to build these special instruments and after that....there MIGHT be some good news for others


----------



## georg_f (Jan 31, 2012)

WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA! One of the most amazing guitars ever


----------



## Xykhron (Jan 31, 2012)

WoW


----------



## Charlez (Jan 31, 2012)

<3


----------



## blaaargh (Jan 31, 2012)

Every time I see a blackmachine, I wonder what the binding's made of. It's a really unique looking binding, and I've never been able to figure out what it is. Any chance you could tell me?


----------



## guitareben (Jan 31, 2012)

Oh. MY. GOD!!!! That is beautiful!!! :O I can't even comprehend owning a guitar like that... it just looks so perfect :O


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (Jan 31, 2012)

blaaargh said:


> Every time I see a blackmachine, I wonder what the binding's made of. It's a really unique looking binding, and I've never been able to figure out what it is. Any chance you could tell me?



Wondered that myself many times. Seems very "rubbery"...gonna ask Doug right now


----------



## Miek (Jan 31, 2012)

It's called ivoroid.


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (Jan 31, 2012)

Miek said:


> It's called ivoroid.



Oh that's true! This might be the place where Doug buys this stuff: Ivoroid Plastic Binding | Binding | Tonetech Limited


----------



## Miek (Jan 31, 2012)

So what's the neck on this like? Does Doug have a "blackmachine" profile for the necks or does he base it customer request?


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (Jan 31, 2012)

Miek said:


> So what's the neck on this like? Does Doug have a "blackmachine" profile for the necks or does he base it customer request?



His necks were a bit thinner some time ago, now they have a bit more shoulders and are a bit flatter but just as unbelievably comfortable.

The neck on Fred's B7, Quinny's B7, my B2 and Doug's personal B2 is the same thickness and profile. I bet Misha's and Nolly's are the same too.
However my B6, which is a bit older, has a VERY thin neck (thinner than 90s Ibanez RG) and it's more C shaped while being uber-thin...I don't have a favourite one tbh, they're very different but both super awesome.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Jan 31, 2012)

Congrats dude!!!!!! That looks stunning!! Is Zebrano tonally similar to Rosewood or Ebony? I can't find much about it online.


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (Jan 31, 2012)

drawnacrol said:


> Congrats dude!!!!!! That looks stunning!! Is Zebrano tonally similar to Rosewood or Ebony? I can't find much about it online.



The consistency and grain is more towards rosewood, but not that much really...I think it's in the middle between rosewood and ebony, doesn't have the classic maple "spank" but has excellent punchiness, responsiveness and retains a great fundamental. It's veeery smooth also...


----------



## nathanwessel (Jan 31, 2012)

Still drooling. So freaking sexy.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Feb 1, 2012)

i normally dont like blackmachines but this is incredible


----------



## QuambaFu (Feb 1, 2012)

I looked at this thread yesterday and woke up this morning thinking about that top. Just when you think Doug has built the classiest guitar he makes another one that's even better. Scary talent!


----------



## terrormuzik (Feb 1, 2012)

this trully is the most beautiful guitar I've ever seen.. so jelly..


----------



## tr0n (Feb 2, 2012)

Puts my B6 to shame. I love her very much, but your B2 is spectacular.

I've been using Elixir 11-56 for Drop C, similar to what Doug strung mine up with, maybe I should try 11-49 like you are next time round.


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (Feb 2, 2012)

tr0n said:


> Puts my B6 to shame. I love her very much, but your B2 is spectacular.
> 
> I've been using Elixir 11-56 for Drop C, similar to what Doug strung mine up with, maybe I should try 11-49 like you are next time round.



Does yours have Nailbombs right? Doug says they're the perfect set for the B6. For me Elixirs 11-49 are the best for drop C, but others prefer heavier gauges...

Generally speaking, I use 9-42 E standard for shred/teaching/recording solos, 11-49 drop C, 12-52 drop B, 10-46 and 60 (Elixir bass) drop A for recording rhythms, 9-42 and 56 drop A for giggin.

I still love my B6 to death, has tons of clarity and a super string-attack that is unmatched, but in comparison it's harsher than the B2. 
I'd say the B6 is more "djenty" with a hi-fi character, lots of highs, lots of tight bass. The B2 is still very clear but with a super punchy and warm mid-range. 
Just yesterday I've finished some session stuff with the B2 for a client and it cuts thru EVERYTHING. The same Axe preset with another guitar would sound completely different.


----------



## tr0n (Feb 2, 2012)

Yeah they're both Nailbombs. When he gave it to me he said the neck sound was unreal, and he was right lol. I love the bridge too but I've wondered whether another pickup might be better suited to what I want to write. It's really aggressive so when I'm dialling in tones I'm sort of trying to tame that rather than complement it's natural sound, which I'm not sure is the right thing to be doing. As I'm still writing and noodling though it's not worth me experimenting just yet.

I'll definitely try 11-49 for Drop C next time, I think the 56 might be a bit thick and flabby for how I play.


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (Feb 2, 2012)

tr0n said:


> Yeah they're both Nailbombs. When he gave it to me he said the neck sound was unreal, and he was right lol. I love the bridge too but I've wondered whether another pickup might be better suited to what I want to write. It's really aggressive so when I'm dialling in tones I'm sort of trying to tame that rather than complement it's natural sound, which I'm not sure is the right thing to be doing. As I'm still writing and noodling though it's not worth me experimenting just yet.
> 
> I'll definitely try 11-49 for Drop C next time, I think the 56 might be a bit thick and flabby for how I play.



I have a Nailbomb ceramic bridge and Painkiller neck in the B6, while I absolutely love the bridge and wouldn't replace it, the Painkiller is super good but too middy and percussive, doesn't match that well imho. Might just try a Nailbomb in the neck too.


----------



## Miek (Feb 2, 2012)

Yes, get a nailbomb in the neck.


----------



## youshy (Feb 2, 2012)

FrancescoFiligoi said:


> ...there MIGHT be some good news for others



Wait, wait... WHAT good news?


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (Feb 2, 2012)

youshy said:


> Wait, wait... WHAT good news?



I'm not allowed to say anything, I don't even know much about it tbh, but could surely be a good thing imho.


----------



## Miek (Feb 2, 2012)

If he's finally expanding his shop and getting a few extra hands...yeah, it's probably a good thing


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (Feb 2, 2012)

Miek said:


> If he's finally expanding his shop and getting a few extra hands...yeah, it's probably a good thing



Not that I'm aware of...


----------



## youshy (Feb 3, 2012)

FrancescoFiligoi said:


> I'm not allowed to say anything, I don't even know much about it tbh, but could surely be a good thing imho.



If it's gonna be good news, it's enough for me


----------



## Mattmc74 (Feb 3, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## absolutorigin (Feb 10, 2012)

Awesome guitar. Dig the spalt maple top


----------



## seventhcircle (Feb 10, 2012)

holy crap thats sexy


----------



## fabriarockz (Feb 11, 2012)

This is guitar is BELLISSIMA!!!

Soooo... would you say it's the best guitar you ever played?


----------



## Goatchrist (Feb 11, 2012)

Sooo jelly! Congrats!


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (Feb 11, 2012)

fabriarockz said:


> This is guitar is BELLISSIMA!!!
> 
> Soooo... would you say it's the best guitar you ever played?



Without the shadow of a doubt!


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (Feb 11, 2012)

If anyone's interested, here you can listen to how the B2 sounds!

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/re...e-test-w-blackmachine-b2-blackmachine-b6.html


----------



## Furtive Glance (Feb 11, 2012)

Sounds raw as fuck \m/


----------

